

Show HN: What do you think of my pet project? - buloy37

I submitted this before ( http://instamapsearch.com ) for critique about 4 months ago and had some mixed reactions, mostly negative. So I worked hard during my days off and applied the criticisms that I think would improve this web app. So what do you think 'bout it guys? Just want to hear from you.
======
ffumarola
When I search my neighborhood and use "food," the results just don't make
sense. It seems its pulling in the closest things (geographically) that are
related to food.

Wouldn't people be more interested in seeing top rated results? I would, at
least. So maybe a filter to search by location, price, rating, etc

------
minalecs
just don't know why i'd use this over yelp ?

